# Solved: Name resolution for the name timed out.



## XxShadowGhostxX

windows 7 home edition x64 bit
4 gigs ram
intel core i3 dual core 2.4ghz

I seem to get this error "Name resolution for the name (url adress) timed out after none of the configured dns servers responded.Event ID 1014.

The url address is always random,never the same.I dont even know where they are coming from.I have never visited these sites This is the last url it came up with..."www.siesystems.com"..i have looked this and others up through google.they seem to have nothing in common EXCEPT for something to do with "ALEXA".I have no idea what that is.I scanned for a virus using malwarebytes and super antispyware and found nothing.I have updated my wireless network adapter.This is my network adapter.(Atheros AR9002WB-1NG) Wireless network adapter.) Driver date- 8/3/2011,Driver Version-9.2.0.439

This happens everyday and sometimes several times a day.I only see this in my "Event Viewer". I have no error messages pop up.I havent configured my adapter settings,except for disabling "IPV6".The rest is set to their default settings.thankyou


----------



## XxShadowGhostxX

this is the second thread in which i have had no replys but over 150 views.I will have to use another forum.thanx anyway


----------



## TerryNet

I don't know anything about it, but a web search shows that Alexa is a toolbar. Maybe one you thought was worthwhile? Or, more likely, one that sneaked in with an installation of something that you wanted?

Sorry you haven't had replies. Sometimes it is just happenstance, and sometimes it's because nobody knows anything about the problem.


----------



## XxShadowGhostxX

i have not downloaded anything to do with alexa.i looked in my programs to see if there was a drive by download and there was nothing.i searched my whole computer and registry extensively and found nothing to do with alexa.maybe the 2 urls that i happened to look up were the only ones that had to do with alexa. I should have reviewed the rest of them i geuss.i have done multiple virus scans and came up with nothing.these are just random urls.It doesnt seem to be affecting my computer any.I only see the error when i look in event viewer.so..i dont know.has got me baffled.But thankyou for the reply.


----------



## XxShadowGhostxX

this sight solved my problem  http://social.technet.microsoft.com...-1014-microsoft-windows-dns-client-en-us.aspx.

I did the following..went to an elevated command prompt and inserted this >>> netsh int ip set global taskoffload=disabled
I also disabled IPV6 just in case isp did not support it.

I searched this error through multiple forums and microsoft sites and found that alot of people have this same problem and by applying the fix that i have fixed theirs also.Not that it will work for everyone,but would be worth a try if you have this same event id (1014).

Just thought i would share in case it helps someone else.

P.S...there are a few more options in the url i posted that i didnt try because i didnt need too.In case what i have posted didnt work for you,then you could try the other fixes that are explained in the url.

Thankyou


----------

